# So I've been watching Dukes of Hazzard...



## redbaronx

I'm trying to figure out what release aid Bo is using, as seen in the opening credits...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP--8eT7c_Y

Luke is just finger shooting, but Bo is using something on his fingers to draw with thumb and index finger. It doesn't look mechanical, but it's more than just some sort of tab... 

I'm not looking to get one, I'm just trying to figure out what he's using only because I don't know what it is... 

Oh, and while the bow maker markings are removed in later episodes, I saw one still photo on the 'net where Bo is shooting a Martin Warthog


----------



## pure havoc

hope this helps 
its diffenantly a thumb trigger of some sort


----------



## ROSKO P

Looks like the old Hot Shot.


----------



## centershot

Yup, thats a Hot Shot. That darn string would whip around and smack you and hurt like crazy.


----------



## redbaronx

centershot said:


> Yup, thats a Hot Shot. That darn string would whip around and smack you and hurt like crazy.


and with all that fluffy hair in the 70's, ya might get all tangled up :set1_rolf2:


----------



## neo71665

Hot shot, I have one that dad tried years ago out in my archery extras. I'll try to dig it out and take a few pics if I can find it.


----------



## Stash

centershot said:


> Yup, thats a Hot Shot. That darn string would whip around and smack you and hurt like crazy.




I had one - it stung so much I eventually turned it around to make the rope go the other way. I cut off the ring finger area and built up an extension on the trigger (piece of a 1416 if I recall correctly) and triggered it with my ring & pinky fingers.

I think they made some other models where the string came around the other way, but the thumb model was like that.


----------



## dragonheart

*Why did they shoot bows?*

Do you know why they shot bows in the show instead of guns?


----------



## jjw3

theyre ******* country hillbillies, gosh almighty.


----------



## Jim Pruitte

dragonheart said:


> Do you know why they shot bows in the show instead of guns?


They weren't allowed to own guns. I think they were on probation.


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Jim Pruitte said:


> They weren't allowed to own guns. I think they were on probation.


That is correct!!!! They could not have any guns at all....

I think Uncle Jesse did though....


----------



## dragonheart

Yeah they were on probation so no guns. Of course the dynamite that they used on the end of the arrows was okay I guess! LOL!


----------



## neo71665

dragonheart said:


> Yeah they were on probation so no guns. Of course the dynamite that they used on the end of the arrows was okay I guess! LOL!


Don't forget they lived in a house with a gun owner.


----------



## redbaronx

I don't know the legal difference between parole and probation, but they were on probation. Another stipulation was that Jesse could no longer make moonshine and the boys couldn't leave the county (though I think in earlier episodes it was that they couldn't leave the state)

and yes, Uncle Jesse had a double barreled shotgun.


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Shows how much I rememeber, I know they shot Martins, but thought they shot instinctive. Yet on Luke's bow it clearly shows a 5 pin sight.


----------



## redbaronx

Celtic Dragon said:


> Shows how much I rememeber, I know they shot Martins, but thought they shot instinctive. Yet on Luke's bow it clearly shows a 5 pin sight.


they don't shoot "instinctive", they shoot "scripted"!!!

I'm going to guess that this is an older photo, because in later seasons there are no longer manufacturer marks on the limbs. could be in later episodes they took off the sights, I don't remember


----------



## >>-whitetail->

In the end credits it says "archery products provided by Martin Archery". 

The two "Georgia episodes" were by far the best.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

I used to love that show. That release was all the rage back in the day. Then folks put the loop on the bow string instead. It was gentile on the bow string but hard on the shooter.


----------



## neo71665

Celtic Dragon said:


> Shows how much I rememeber, I know they shot Martins, but thought they shot instinctive. Yet on Luke's bow it clearly shows a 5 pin sight.


My father always shot instinctive and the pin sights stayed on his bow. Just cause they are on there don't mean they are being used.


----------



## redbaronx

I was always interested in how well the actors actually could shoot... I would hope that they were at least pretty good, even if not as good as their characters (shooting out a tire of a moving vehicle while in a moving vehicle can't be easy... )


----------



## jnwaco

If he pulls his pants up any higher he'll be singing alto.


----------

